# "Creating" pearls?



## Kailin (Feb 17, 2012)

I've not got any plans to try and breed pearls at the moment..

But I was wondering if anyone could tell me how to "create" pearl from scratch?

As far as I know pearls are a/a B/b cch/cch D/* P/* si/si . Is that correct?

Then, I would breed a silveragouti(I have those readily available if needed) to a self black and cross the F1 to get sepia (a/a cch/cch). 
I would then breed those to silvered, and cross those youngs again to get a/a cch/cch si/si. 
Then, breed those out to chocolate and again breed the youngs to get the required a/a B/b cch/cch si/si.

That is, of course, really simplified.

Would that be about correct? Or are the genetics for pearls different?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

looking at finmouse 
pearl is a/a B/b C/* D/* P/* si/si 
so you would need to get the silver gene from somewhere first, silver agouti doesnt have the sliver gene its an agouti with the chinchilla genes, but silver brown is an agouti mouse with silver gene, to me they look simmaler but with the silverbrown looking like a poor silver agouti. (from photos never seen one in the fur)
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/III.html


----------



## Kailin (Feb 17, 2012)

Yup. I meant the chinchilla gene (cch) coming from the silveragoutis in my example.

Silvered is this (Silver Grey, owned by me, bred by Mice of Paradise mousery): 









Silveragouti is this (silveragouti rumpwhite, bred and owned by me):









Quite a huge difference in color  But ye, in the case that Finnmouse is right my example would work


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

There is no chinchilla gene in pearl, it is simply a very pale silver grey. You would need to breed silver greys together and select for a whiter undercolour every generation, making little advances at a time, until every hair is mostly white with a black or grey tip. Creating proper pale pearls from silver greys take years but with enough patience it is doable! Look for SarahC's posts on pearls on this forum; she has created them from silver greys and hers are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

pearls are available in the Netherlands,I'd locate a good breeder instead of trying to make a line.


----------



## Kailin (Feb 17, 2012)

As far as I know only one breeder is available in the Netherlands, and she doesnt sell the pearls 

Like I said, I've not got any plans to breed them at the moment, I just wanted to know the genetics.

Thanks everyone for the answers!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

good luck then,post some pics if you do go ahead and of your silver greys I like those :love1


----------



## Kailin (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks  Will keep you all updated!


----------

